# Original 1966 Aurora Captain Kidd Completed-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Finally fisnished this one, pleased with the final out come, this model is a bad fitting kit, not builder friendly, especially the arms.Lots of work on this one, tedious project say the least, but it looks great in the showcase, beside Blackbeard.
Was it worth the effort-YES.
Feel free to pm me or post here with any questions on the building and painting.


Paints used-Tamiya Acrylic and Vallejo Acrylics.

On the bench

Gorgo

Captain America-almost done

Washington.

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, Randy!!! *Absolutely beautiful!* As always. - Denis


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks wonderful, like the way you offset the dark colors using the bright blue in the waist scarf and headband. Blackbeard in background doesn't look to shabby either.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

those are some outstanding paint jobs!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup, outstanding is the word. Love the detail and textures on the base. Seeing these beauties really makes me anxious about Atlantis' realese of these two kits. Let's keep our fingers crossed that they do well enough to bring these classics back to life!
Again, exceptional work as usual.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Finally fisnished this one, pleased with the final out come, this model is a bad fitting kit, not builder friendly, especially the arms.Lots of work on this one, tedious project say the least, but it looks great in the showcase, beside Blackbeard.
> Was it worth the effort-YES.
> Feel free to pm me or post here with any questions on the building and painting.
> 
> ...


Nice work Buzz!! Hopefully Atlantis will correct the problems.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful work. Your paint job on the clothing is flawless. Do you handbrush or airbrush the clothing?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments, much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thunderbird said:


> Beautiful work. Your paint job on the clothing is flawless. Do you handbrush or airbrush the clothing?


Thank you, All the clothing, coat. hat, sash is airbrushed, very fine highlights were hand brushed, also some dry brushing as used.
Unfortunately, the camera pics washes out alot of the color and detailing, the sash is actually purple, not bluish, as seen in the pics, looks much nicer in person.
Thanks for your interest.

Randy


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful work as usual Randy! I especially like your color choices, and the excellent detail on the barrel and treasure chest. Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What everyone else said X 10 :thumbsup:
Excellent work :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Buzz,

The Kid has never looked better! Love how this turned out!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been waiting to see your finished build on this, Randy...beautiful! May I ask what issues there were with the arms?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> I've been waiting to see your finished build on this, Randy...beautiful! May I ask what issues there were with the arms?


Hi James

Had to cut off tabs on both arms, becauses of gaps, and misalignment of arms.
The painted arms were the last parts to be cemented to figure, the left arm was cemented first, putty was applied to seal up small gaps,I used acetone to smooth out putty, so no sanding as needed.
Next step , is airbrushing the medium shade green to cover up putty area.
Same steps applies to right arm.
I used nail polish remover with acetone to smooth out putty.
It seems the arm sockets are too large for arms.The alignment now is not perfect but much better.
Hope this helps.
Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A really great job Randy. I loved pirates when I was a kid and there was this restaurant between Clearwater and Tampa that we ate at a couple of times and they had a treasure chest at the entry way and kids could pick a free parchment treasure map out of it which I really liked. I am uncertain if I would purchase a pirate model kit these days, similar thoughts on dinosaurs which I loved as a kid, but your builds definitely make it tempting. If you have a chance how did you do the wood finishes, particularly the barrel? Like what colors and methods did you use? They turned out great along with everything else.

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> A really great job Randy. I loved pirates when I was a kid and there was this restaurant between Clearwater and Tampa that we ate at a couple of times and they had a treasure chest at the entry way and kids could pick a free parchment treasure map out of it which I really liked. I am uncertain if I would purchase a pirate model kit these days, similar thoughts on dinosaurs which I loved as a kid, but your builds definitely make it tempting. If you have a chance how did you do the wood finishes, particularly the barrel? Like what colors and methods did you use? They turned out great along with everything else.
> 
> Bob K.


Hi Bob

The barrel was base coated with tamiya dark brown, using airbrush, the rest was dry brushing and washes, adding a little white to base mixture to each layer, to give the barrel depth, and roundness, dark on sides, lighter in the middle.
Randy


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow! I can only drool when I see work of this quality. "Statuesque" is a word I like to use because your work reminds me of the best quality cold-cast porcelain statues that you can buy (you know the ones, superheros and such) and I mean that as an unqualified complement. I would love to eventually be able to finish a model like that. Your two pirates are ones I would actually buy if they were on sale in a store somewhere - that's how much I like them.

On a side note, I've always been interested in Blackbeard but never knew of the model kit. Is that one still around to be purchased?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Model Maker said:


> Wow! I can only drool when I see work of this quality. "Statuesque" is a word I like to use because your work reminds me of the best quality cold-cast porcelain statues that you can buy (you know the ones, superheros and such) and I mean that as an unqualified complement. I would love to eventually be able to finish a model like that. Your two pirates are ones I would actually buy if they were on sale in a store somewhere - that's how much I like them.
> 
> On a side note, I've always been interested in Blackbeard but never knew of the model kit. Is that one still around to be purchased?


Hi

None of the pirates are manufactured anymore, they are Aurora 1966 series,sales were dismal, a blackbeard in box can cost 250.00 - 350.00. its the rarest of the two.
I read that Atlantis may repop these kits. using reverse engineering.
Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work. I like your painting style. Thats the cool thing with figures... so many different styles and techniques.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

They both are amazing!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Like Darth Vader told Luke Skywalker, "impressive quite impressive." So is your Capt Kidd and so much more.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice clean build and paint. The pieces on the base look good. I especially like the barrel. I can't wait for the Atlantis repops of these kits.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Randy, this is Awesome!.. just brilliant, i have been waiting to get these two kits as they are to be reissued.. they are on the top of my list!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again for the kind words.

Randy


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are the two figures close enough in size to be considered in the same scale.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

buzzconroy said:


> ... the sash is actually purple, not bluish, as seen in the pics ...


Hmm? The sash looks purple on my screen, Randy. Absolutely outstanding job, by the way ... as always. And the two pirates look fabulous together.

One thing does look odd to me, though: the crayfish (lobster?) on top of the skull. Is that its intended location according to the instructions? It looks like it's just sort of balancing there. Not a natural looking placement, to my eye.

Would it have been possible to have placed the crayfish on the sand, or is the top of the skull formed (deformed?) in some way that necessitates putting the crayfish on top of it, without having to do some resculpting, that is?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Frankie Boy said:


> One thing does look odd to me, though: the crayfish (lobster?) on top of the skull. Is that its intended location according to the instructions? It looks like it's just sort of balancing there. Not a natural looking placement, to my eye.
> 
> Would it have been possible to have placed the crayfish on the sand, or is the top of the skull formed (deformed?) in some way that necessitates putting the crayfish on top of it, without having to do some resculpting, that is?


It's a scorpion (!), and yes, Randy put it where it's supposed to be positioned according to the instrux. Its legs don't reach down to touch the skull, and its tail isn't very upright either, so it's possibly the worst-sculpted part on the kit. There's a small locating indentation, not a hole as far as I remember, on the top of the skull to accept a locating lug on the scorpion's underside.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

A scorpion?! Yikes! lol

I figured it was supposed to belong on top of the skull, as Randy is usually a stickler for keeping things according to their "authentic intention".

But if Atlantis repops this one too (I already have their "Blackbeard") then I think I would patch the indentation on the skull and put the scorpion somewhere else on the base.

Thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Are the two figures close enough in size to be considered in the same scale.


If "Aurora scale" counts, yes. 

It's been quite some time since I've looked at mine (both original and currently unbuilt), but I seem to remember the Kidd figure being slightly larger than the Blackbeard figure; I'm sure someone here will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Frankie Boy said:


> A scorpion?! Yikes! lol
> 
> I figured it was supposed to belong on top of the skull, as Randy is usually a stickler for keeping things according to their "authentic intention".
> 
> ...


The scorpion has a nib underneath that attaches to skull as shown in instructions, had to use ca glue.Hope that helps.
Randy


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Pirates*

Randy,

Add my name to the guys who are WOWed by the job you did on these 2 kits.

Phil K


----------

